# Unterschiedliche Rahmen Skeen 6.0?



## Mo182 (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 
kann mir einer sagen, wo der Unterschied liegt zwischen dem Rahmen des Skeen 6.0 (2010) in Team Color und dem Skeen in schwarz?

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Skeen-6-0_id_8821_.htm

Danke


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Februar 2011)

Mo182 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mir einer sagen, wo der Unterschied liegt zwischen dem Rahmen des Skeen 6.0 (2010) in Team Color und dem Skeen in schwarz?
> 
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Skeen-6-0_id_8821_.htm
> ...



Hallo Mo, 
der Unterschied liegt wie du schon selber gesagt hast in der Farbgebung. Den schwarzen Rahmen den du auf der Radon Homepage siehst, ist ein eloxierter Rahmen in Gr. L. Der Rahmen (Gr. M) in Team Colour ist lackiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donprogrammo (17. Februar 2011)

Der Eloxierte dürfte damit 100g leichter sein


----------



## Mo182 (17. Februar 2011)

Achso, die zusätzliche Strebe ist dann wohl wegen dem größeren Rahmen. Danke für die Antworten.


----------

